# Beginner surf set-up



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Help me out with a beginner surf set up. Ive always waded the surf, and have never set out an long rods. What's the recommendation on a decent casting rig that won't break the bank?


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

I bought a new Penn Prevail 10' at FTU last weekend and a Daiwa Sealine 30 for my "light" surf setup. I love it. Had it spooled with 20# big game and a #40 topshot.

Right under $250 for everything now I'm an impulse buyer so if you hit Ebay I am sure you can get the same set up for under $200 shipped.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, my preference is for a single-blank 10' - 11' or so, but I drive a pickup. I really like Shakespeare 'Ugly Stick.' Have 7 different lengths and weight sizes of them, up to a 2-peice 12' footer. 

Reels: I like the Okuma CONVECTOR CV 45L. Maybe $65-70 now. I have two of them. They're level-winds, but I removed the level from one of them and it's my favorite 'heave-hoe.' Penn 220 is nice as well and not a lot of coin. I use 40 lb. mono (prefer Ande), but have used up to 50 lb. test; likely overkill, but I've hooked fish from the beach and SS jetty that I could not turn. Okuma pictured below. I really like the soft, over-sized grip.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Surf Rodder, I've been trying to figure out some rods for surf fishing other than Sharks. I have some cheap Spinning reels with 2 piece 12' rods and thinking about taking off the spinning reels and putting on a Daiwa Sealine 30 on one and a ABU 6000 on the other. The spinning reels were passed down after an uncle passed 25 years ago. I want to get some bait rods out into the second guts for some slot Reds and Black Drums.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Zack said:


> I bought a new Penn Prevail 10' at FTU last weekend and a Daiwa Sealine 30 for my "light" surf setup. I love it. Had it spooled with 20# big game and a #40 topshot.
> 
> Right under $250 for everything now I'm an impulse buyer so if you hit Ebay I am sure you can get the same set up for under $200 shipped.


This ^^^^^^^here! If you want a cheaper reel that still functions good as a surf reel take a look at the Penn Jigmaster. I think you can get one for about 75.00


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When it comes to rods and reels it's all a matter of opinions, no one is wrong and no one is right. One person may prefer a 10' ugly stick with a Daiwa sealine 20 and another person may like a 12' Tica with a Penn 7500SS, if both people are happy that's all that matters. With that being said, this is my opinion on a low priced starter surf rig. For Spinning I like the Penn Battle and Conflict in the 6000 size, they can be found online for $100 or less, for the rod I really like the 12' Penn Prevail's, I think they sell for $79 at academy, but when they have their rod riots they are only $59. For casting reel's it's hard to beat the old Penn's that were maid in USA. I have several that were my Grandpa's that I still fish with. You can still find the older ones that were made in USA online that are new in box or like new condition from $40 to $100. The one's I like for surf casting are the Squidder, Jigmaster, Senator in 3/0 and 4/0 size,555,545,535, 60&65 longbeach, and Seaboy's. None of these reels are fancy or pretty, but they will get the job done, time and time again, and long after your gone your kids and grand kids will still be fishing with them. For the casting rods I've had good luck with the12' Okuma Longitude's, I have 6 of them and never had one break, and they are only $59. So in short, you can get a nice surf fishing rig that will last for years for $100 to $200 if you shop around.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Starter Surf Rigs*

This is a pretty common question on this forum. As sharkchum said there are about
1000 different ideas as to what to buy...

If you can handle a casting (revolving spool) reel that is how I'd go.
It is hard to beat the old Penn reels...Jigmaster (500, 505), Squidder (140) and even their
narrow spool versions (501, 506 and 146). These reels last a L O N G time and if
not abused can be cleaned & change drag washers and be better than new.
Even the small ones can catch 90%+ of the fish you will hang with 200 yds of 30 mono.

As for rods Casting rods they have small guides, There are lots of affordable budget
rods...Ugly Sticks, Penn Prevail...a step up is Oceanmasters...I like 10' maybe 11'...
That is all you need...Any longer than that and you may have problems at some
piers you may want to fish....

Don't let anyone tell you you have to spend over about $150 on a beginner rig...
If you really like "Long Rods" there is always time to by better and larger...

Most of the fish you will catch you can handle on the rigs described already, and
you will enjoy each one more than if you catch it on a Penn Special 4/0...With 50
lb line...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

I have 2 12' Okuma Longitude casting rods matched with 4/0 senators. I use these to cast my smaller shark rigs. This set up allows me to cast 8' of leader & 8 oz of weight a fair distance. A word to the wise if you are looking to cast with senators, make sure they have aluminum spools. Mine are steel & I have to cast in gear with my drag backed all the way off in order to slow the spool down enough. 2 rigs for less than $200! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Used Calcutta 400B and 10 foot surf rod about $200. You will never have to buy another reel unless you want to fish two rods.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

'bassadeur 6000 series n 10' penn prevail


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

seapony in winnie usually carries the penn prevail's and at a very good price!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Look in the 2cool Classifieds, I have some surf rods and reels for sale


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

seapony in winnie usually carries the penn prevail's and at a very good price!


----------

